# Fishing in Bonaire



## Boboe (Feb 4, 2013)

Trolling here in Bonaire has slowed down considerably. Alll of the fish have been ganged up on flotsam well offshore. Because of that, we've been bottom fishing and deep dropping lately. Here are some pics!

21# silk snapper









mutton snapper









queen snapper









almaco jack


















yellowmouth grouper









bankslope tilefish









silk snapper









.....and a little bit of flats fishing too. Bonefish.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Nothing wrong with those at all


----------

